# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  باز کردن فایل shs در میحیط ویندوز 7

## 666dubai

با دروود خدمت دوستان 
من چگونه میتوانم یک فایل با پسوند shs را در ویندوز 7  باز کنم و قابل خواندن باشد ، جهت اطلاع این فایل ویروس نیست و نامه ای از دوستان من میباشد .

----------


## 666dubai

کسی اطلاعاتی در این زمینه نداره که من بتونم استفاده کنم ؟؟؟؟؟ :افسرده:

----------


## سوداگر

با Word 2010 و Excel 2010 باز میشه.
http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/shs

----------

